# Moving whilst pregnant?



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all, My wife and I are planning to move from England to Ontario over next few months and we've recently found out that we are expecting a new baby! Does this affect our move? We would like the baby to be born in Canada, would this be allowed?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Being pregnant doesn't affect your immigration process. Do remember, though, that if you're in the three month no health coverage period when the baby is born, you will be required to pay the costs of up to $10,000.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

So am I right to understand that for example if i moved over jan 15 2011, then we would not be covered until April 15 2011? The plan is for me to go first, then my wife to follow, does the 3 month period begin when I arrive or when my wife does? Much appreciated Tom.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tomod1984 said:


> So am I right to understand that for example if i moved over jan 15 2011, then we would not be covered until April 15 2011? The plan is for me to go first, then my wife to follow, does the 3 month period begin when I arrive or when my wife does? Much appreciated Tom.


When each of you arrive each has to apply for OHIP coverage and the three month period begins on each arrival. You cannot apply for your wife. She has to be landed.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, thank you for your replies


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tomod1984 said:


> Ok, thank you for your replies


I should point out that if your wife decides to stay and have her child in the UK you will have to advise the Immigration people so tour child is included on tour application.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok ta


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Being pregnant doesn't affect your immigration process. Do remember, though, that if you're in the three month no health coverage period when the baby is born, you will be required to pay the costs of up to $10,000.


It should be noted, that the child, a Canadian upon birth, will immediately be covered by OHIP. Here's an odd fact, coverage begins when the child is 100% birthed. Any post birth care for Mom, you have to cover... Baby is on OHIP.

Also, I know worked with a guy who's wife had not received her PR while pregnant, and due to some issues with the pregnancy and needing extra medical attention, specialist and an emergency c-section ran nearly $20,000. The emergency c was nearly $10,000 on it's own.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok ta


----------

